# Mexico & Humidity



## Krogl

Hello gang. Noob here. 57 male, divorced, born in Saskatchewan, spent most of the last 20 years on the West Coast of British Columbia. Very much intrigued about relocating elsewhere where pension goes farther. Not looking for ladies. Looking more for expats to hang out with, locals to learn the language and places to swim. Rental at about $700 a month or so.

My only real concern is humidity. Are there any locations where the humidity levels won't drain the life out of me. Sadly I like the heat, don't do that well in it, but humidity gets to me. On the other hand... perhaps it is someone one could get acclimatized to. Only experienced it a few days at a time previously.

Appreciate any help / suggestions. Staying home isn't one of them ....


----------



## sparks

The only swimming is usually water parks, swimming pools or the ocean. If you need the ocean then it will be humid ... maybe less so in Baja.

You can acclimate to areas on the west coast south of Baja ... but many don't want to. Guess you just have to try it. East coast (gulf) is even more humid.

$700us can get you a pretty nice place anywhere but you need to look and you won't find it on the Internet. If you need AIR in the summer then "rent" goes up


----------



## makaloco

sparks said:


> If you need the ocean then it will be humid ... maybe less so in Baja.


Baa California Sur is generally less humid than coastal areas of the mainland, because of the desert and offshore winds, combined with very little rainfall most of the year. But it does get muggy during the worst of tropical storm season (generally mid-August through mid-October) when the wind drops or comes off the warm water. I've seen actual temps of 107-108 with heat index as high as 120, although that's unusual. I'm acclimated and don't have AC, but I start considering it on those days!

Other parts of the peninsula (Pacific side, especially farther north) are cooler, but not necessarily drier, and the water tends to be cold.


----------



## Grizzy

Lake Chapala has a great climate and low humidity plus it cools off enough most evenings that you don't need Air Conditioning. Big expat community as well. I am also a Lower Mainland BC er moving there in a few days. This rain is really getting old.


----------



## tepetapan

Check out Weatherbase - Records and Averages for Mexico for average highs and lows for many areas of Mexico.
Then there are areas with micro climates, like the Los Tuxtlas area, where you need to do some personal research. Most people who spend the summer here are amazed how low the humidity is compared to the coast only 25 minutes away.


----------



## RVGRINGO

For year round living, we find the inland areas very comfortable at about 5000 feet elevation. The Lake Chapala microclimate on the north shore is ideal.


----------



## conklinwh

Unless you have ocean/gulf or sea as a requirement, there are any number of wonderful places in Mexico with very low humidity. This includes most of the bajio or central plain that is basically 5-8,000 feet. We are at about 7700 feet. We are probably 5-10 degrees cooler
than either San Miguel or the Lake Chapala north shore but the almost constant sunshine makes it very comfortable. Interesting that we are on a mountain and San Luis de la Paz is in the valley but while we are somewhat cooler during the day, we tend to be somewhat warmer at night.


----------



## tepetapan

At 7700 feet there has to be frost on the pumpkin more than a few times a year. Brrrr.
Shorts, T shirts and flip flops 350 days a year suits me, a Chicago boy, just fine.


----------



## conklinwh

Actually, we have had high 60s/70s & low 40's/50's with bright sun all but 3 days and those in high 50s. Golf shirt & jeans(for cactii) basically every day. We average 1-2 frosts/year but none so far. Last year snow on the mountain(lasted till 1PM) for 1st time in 30 years. I subscribe to theory of layers for cool but not possible to take off enough for heat at the beach. To each his own but this clearly our view of paradise!


----------



## Krogl

Thanks all for the suggestions. Baja isn't for me (been there before). I did do some research that suggested Lake Chapala might be the best fit for me. Was looking for some confirmation before I specifically asked about it. 

Thinking of Ajijic in the next few weeks. One week in hotel to find house/condo/apartment then stay for three months before a longer stint.

Regarding swimming in the lake. Some have suggested no way in older posts. Others have said since April 2010 things have much improved in that way whereas locals have always swam there.

Comments?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Lake Chapala is safe for swimming; actually cleaner, biologically, than most California waters, but it is a mud bottom and the water is not often clear.
Those of retirement age may want to consider altitude in their plans. We've lived at 5000 feet for a decade, but as age and deteriorating respiratory ability creep up on me, I find that I can no longer even visit higher elevations. That is causing me to avoid may places that I used to enjoy, and some that I had wished to visit. Now, we're even considering moving to a lower elevation but can't decide where, since coastal humidity is also a problem for my lungs. Lots of things to consider.


----------



## Hound Dog

RVGRINGO said:


> Lake Chapala is safe for swimming; actually cleaner, biologically, than most California waters, but it is a mud bottom and the water is not often clear.
> Those of retirement age may want to consider altitude in their plans. We've lived at 5000 feet for a decade, but as age and deteriorating respiratory ability creep up on me, I find that I can no longer even visit higher elevations. That is causing me to avoid may places that I used to enjoy, and some that I had wished to visit. Now, we're even considering moving to a lower elevation but can't decide where, since coastal humidity is also a problem for my lungs. Lots of things to consider.


RV:

In all seriousness, perhaps Dawg may be of help. We own two houses in Mexico as you, no doubt are aware. Our home in Ajijic is at 5,000 feet and our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas is at 7,000 feet. Both homes, but especially the one in San Cristòbal, might prove a burden for those with breathing impairments so Dawg, who personally has no problem at this stage of his life, breathing comfortably at 7,000 feet, started thinking on his own about ways to live in a fresh environment at some altitude without having to experience the unpleasant lack of oxygen typical of some who move to places at higher altitudes. 

I suggest places at between 3,000 and 4,000 feet. Some initial suggestions:

Comitan de Dominguez, Chiapas
Ocosingo, Chiapas
Tepic, Nayarit
Orizaba/Fortin de La Flores, Veracruz

I have some more ideas to be communicated later.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Gracias, 'Dawg'. We'll keep your list for consideration. Of course, our first need would be to sell our present home & we are considering listing it soon; as much as we hate the very thought. Then, we may consider the flexibility and mobility of another RV; motor home life was pretty good in our first few years of retirement.


----------



## Mainecoons

Maybe we should talk. We're going to sell our 36 foot DP Country Coach. It's a 98 with less than 80K miles and a lot of upgrades including two HD flat screens and a Bose Home theater audio system.

We also replaced the LR furniture with ultra leather stuff. The LR sofa also opens to a full bed, no jack knife. It will come complete with outdoor furniture and custom matching rug, all dishes and storage stuff, electric heaters, dishes, knives, silverware, the works. It has a double door fridge with ice maker. The AC's are also heat pumps.

It's also equipped with a Blue Ox alloy tow bar, absoutely the best setup I've ever seen, one person can hook up a toad easy.

It is garaged in La Feria, TX, outside of Harlingen. We'll probably take it to PPL in Houston soon for consignment sale.

Fortunately, neither of us has any problem with the altitude. It helped to live in ABQ, the same altitude as here, for 15 years.


----------



## Mainecoons

double post


----------



## RVGRINGO

Our last coach was a 1999 38' HR Endeavor with only a single slide. I was very happy with it, but DW insists on two or three slides, maybe four, this time. However, if you are looking for another house......who knows?


----------



## conklinwh

Hopefully your Miami comment a lot of tongue in cheek. South Florida summers are a disaster. A good chunk of North Carolinas population growth is "half backs", people that moved from the Northeast to South Florida, couldn't take the summers and moved half way back.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm guilty of being a 'half back', but did it by sailboat. The only thing that I've retained from North Carolina is my wife. She's also happy to be out of there.


----------



## kcowan

I would say that Ajijic is a good place for OP to start.

Because of the gangs that relocated to Tepic when the Federal Prison was built there, violence is pretty commonplace between rival gangs. My Spanish teacher has her family there and we get reports regularly.

El Tuito is a small town in the high plains south of PV. There are people who live there and commute the 70 km to PV for restaurants and shows. The humidity is low year-round and the prices are cheap.


----------



## Mainecoons

RV, sorry to hear you might have to relocate to a lower altitude. David the Mexconnect guy had the same problem, he used to live around the corner from us. I think he went to the coast somewhere. Short of that, if you go back to full timing, you're pretty much going to have to move several times a year in the U.S. to keep from being cooked or frozen, or both.

Problem in the U.S. is that pretty much everything at low altitude is hot in the summer except southern cal and that is mega pricey. You might find some place manageable to park a rig around Oceanside. Kino Bay would be a good possibility for winter.

Watch out for rigs with a lot of slides, most of them are over-weight and less than safe to drive before you get your stuff in them. There are later model CCs with two slides but they aren't cheap. Ours will go for less than $40K.

Good luck, would hate to see you go as you are a real asset around here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I know & would spend as much time as possible in Mexico; coastal in the winter and shorter visits elsewhere, probably with a VA supplied concentrator aboard. Your other comments are very true and I'm aware of them. Thanks.


----------



## kcowan

RVGRINGO said:


> I know & would spend as much time as possible in Mexico; coastal in the winter and shorter visits elsewhere, probably with a VA supplied concentrator aboard. Your other comments are very true and I'm aware of them. Thanks.


My brother died of COPD and my two cousins suffer from it. They both refuse to move. I think coastal in the winter in Mexico and plains or coastal up north in the summer is a good compromise.


----------

